# Do Apple snails do okay by themselves?



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m setting up my 6 gallon planted tank, and getting an apple snail. I will also be either getting a betta or cherry shrimp in the future. Will the snail do by themselves, or should I get a second snail?


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

One snail is fine,


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not all "Apple" snails are created equal. Most Mystery snails are Apple Snails but not all Apple snails are Mystery snails. And this make a big difference. You do not was *Pomacea maculata. *This bad boy can reach 5"-6". In many states they are illegal.

Instead, you want *Pomacea bridgesii* or Mystery snail.

Like Mr. Grumpy said, they can certainly live alone.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Mystery snails make great aquatic pets in their own right and can be quite attractive.

One of my Mystery snails









Sleeping


----------

